# Claudia Kleinert - Röckchenmix [222x]



## hugomania (12 Jan. 2014)




----------



## weazel32 (12 Jan. 2014)

hammer-geile sammlung^^


thx for this


----------



## bofrost (12 Jan. 2014)

schöne Sammlung von Claudia , bunt und farbig

so kommt sie doch gleich ganz anders daher, als meistens in grau und dunkel :thumbup:


:thx:


----------



## Murfy39 (12 Jan. 2014)

jeansmix wäre auch geil von ihr


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Jan. 2014)

Claudia hat sehr schöne Röcke an.


----------



## fredclever (12 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die nette Claudia


----------



## vivodus (12 Jan. 2014)

Sehr sehr schön.


----------



## dörty (13 Jan. 2014)

Claudia sieht man doch gerne, egal was Sie trägt.

:thx:


----------



## dernoob (13 Jan. 2014)

sehr geile Bildersammlung


----------



## neith (14 Jan. 2014)

Da schaut man gerne Nachrichten


----------



## heinisgd (22 Okt. 2014)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## vivodus (22 Okt. 2014)

Das ist ja klasse.


----------



## gdab (22 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.:thx::thumbup:


----------



## vapa (22 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für C.K


----------



## Tobias2303 (22 Okt. 2014)

Style und eine gute Klamottenwahl hat sie ja


----------



## willy wutz (24 Okt. 2014)

dörty schrieb:


> Claudia sieht man doch gerne, egal was Sie trägt.
> 
> :thx:


Am schönsten wäre es wenn sie NICHTS trägt! Mein Gott schon zum dritten Mal! Diese geilen Brüste und dieses Becken möchten doch so gerne bedient werden...


----------



## orgamin (31 Okt. 2014)

vielen dank für die claudia


----------



## erwin.bauer (1 Nov. 2014)

hat jemand ärmellose Fotos von Claudia in HQ o. UHQ??


----------



## Garret (1 Nov. 2014)

klasse zusammenstellung


----------



## bigd1273 (2 Nov. 2014)

Super toll !!!


----------



## pueblo13 (22 Dez. 2014)

Ich lieb sie, echt toll


----------



## firesani (24 Dez. 2014)

Bei Ihr wird auch das schlechteste wetter schön


----------



## mourinho (28 Dez. 2014)

very nice ! top


----------



## Charli_07 (27 Jan. 2015)

Dankeschön tolle Frau!


----------



## erwinfrank46 (28 Jan. 2015)

Wahnsinns Frau, danke toll


----------



## taiphoon (28 Jan. 2015)

da schaut man doch gern nach dem Wetter


----------



## BassD (28 Jan. 2015)

danke für die super Zusammenstellung


----------



## powerranger1009 (10 Feb. 2015)

danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Stars_Lover (22 Feb. 2015)

sehr gute arbeit, danke für die vielen bilder


----------



## vostein (25 Feb. 2015)

Geile Sammlung einer super sexy Claudia !! und immer schön das Röckchen hoch....... Danke und Gruß Vostein


----------



## jedes (27 Feb. 2015)

sehr, sehr schöne Zusammenstellung! Danke!


----------



## willi2100 (28 Feb. 2015)

Sehr niedlich.


----------



## mue1893 (5 März 2015)

Wow, sehr umfangreich! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## The_Priest (19 Apr. 2015)

Ich find die richtig heiß! Danke für die Bilder - leider hat sie immer zu viel an


----------



## tomtomgo2111 (26 Apr. 2015)

Da wird das Wetter doch gleich viel besser


----------



## jd1893 (30 Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank ! Heisse Fotos dabei. :WOW::thx::thumbup:


----------



## svenoberthuer1 (24 Juli 2015)

träume werden wahr...danke thumbup:


----------



## samufater (29 Juli 2015)

Danke schön !!!


----------



## watchyu (30 Juli 2015)

:thx::thx::thx::thx: was die heißeste Wetterfee bei RTL ist Maxi Biewer,das ist Claudia Kleinert bei ARD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:







hugomania schrieb:


>


----------



## JorgeDC (4 Aug. 2015)

Hi!
Die Claudie ist in jeder Form und Farbe eine heisse Frau!
Danke!


----------



## teenfreak (4 Aug. 2015)

Die Hupen sind immer wieder Wahnsinn!


----------



## Mogwai68 (4 Aug. 2015)

claudia ist toll!!!


----------



## bieber99de (12 Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die dralle Claudia


----------



## Sexy Miniroeckchen (1 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Sexy Wetterfee Claudia Kleinert.


Lg.
Bianca


----------



## Thomas111 (1 Dez. 2015)

Rot steht ihr gut!!!

Danke für die Bilder, klasse!


----------



## RufusMD (9 Dez. 2015)

[Ein herrliches Weib!!!


----------



## schlossghost (30 Dez. 2015)

Tolle OW und immer gut gekleidet! :thx:


----------



## tvgirlslover (30 Dez. 2015)

Super Frau, super Bilder. Vielen Dank


----------



## Mogwai68 (31 Dez. 2015)

tolle bilder-danke


----------



## Chrissy001 (2 Jan. 2016)

Super Mix von Claudia.


----------



## brunobommel (31 Jan. 2016)

Schöner Kleidermix von Claudia.


----------



## pauli74 (4 Feb. 2016)

danke für den super mix von claudia:thumbup:


----------



## wiesner (13 Apr. 2016)

Schade, daß sie kein Bein mehr zeigt


----------



## Chrissy001 (17 Apr. 2016)

Danke für Claudia.


----------

